# Tests at 9weeks PP



## Robynjane92

Pregnancy test question. 

Would an evaporation line show up on a test photo that’s been changed to negative? 

Taken a test and there’s a very faint line after 10 mins. Turned it negative to check and the line still there. 

Only 9 weeks PP. haven’t managed to get pregnant naturally in 8 years so my boy is IVF. 

Not sure if I’m ready for another yet.


----------



## hayleight87

That definitely looks positive with the colour in that line. Maybe test again after a hold and see what test reads x


----------

